# where to find half moon bettas? delta tail?



## znikkisan (Feb 9, 2011)

3 years ago I joined a sorority, and our chapter is "beta" - so we give out betta fish upon initiation. That is when I got my first betta, and it lived about two years happily in my 1.5 gallon tank. I also had two tetras and an angel fish in a bigger 10 gallon tank. Those didn't live so long 

A few weeks ago I decided to get another betta, but it died on sunday. I joined the forum looking for advice on how to help the sick betta, and have since become fascinated with the betta fish. (an addiction is definitely building). I had ordered a 5 gallon hex tank for my new betta, it is coming in sometime this week, but unfortunately Illyria will never get to inhabit it. 

I want a new male betta to fill this tank with. As I have been doing research I have found many types of tails. I am assuming that Illyria was a VT. Looking at wal-mart they have VT and crowntails, but I want a halfmoon tail or a delta tail. Where can I go that is trustworthy and safe and treats the bettas well? 

Also, what are suggestions for a five gallon tank? I was definitely planning on having live plants. What plants should I stock it with? And if I have plants, what kinds of chemicals should I add? I have AquaSafe for dechlorination/ammonia/nitrate, and SeaChem Stabilizer for adding good bacteria. Should I add those or no?

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! 

Petco sells halfmoons and deltas. Unfortunately I think they're the only chain store that sells anything other than VTs and CTs. You can also check aquarium stores, some may sell bettas. Other than that, the only other way to get the type of betta you want is to either buy one from a reputable breeder, or order one off of aquabid.

The 5g tank will make a nice home for your betta. If you're going to put live plants in it, make sure you have a fluorescent light for your tank. Some good plants to start with are anubias (there are many types of anubias), java fern or java moss, crypts, anacharis (though it may shed a lot of dead leaves as it adjusts to your tank), and I believe hornwort and cabomba are good as well. You might not need chemicals for the plants listed as the waste that the fish produces should be enough for them. 

The aquasafe should work fine since it's a dechlorinator. I've heard that adding good bacteria from a product doesn't really work since the bacteria you want to grow don't live long without a food source. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I have found very healthy halfmoons and deltas at Petco. Petco's vary depending on the store but they seem to be the most reliable in terms of care overall. You can also order a certain type of betta from your local pet store sometimes. One close to me sends in a massive order every few months and I could special order any type of betta I want. I haven't done it yet but probably will. $15 for an Aquabid quality betta. I'll take it! (Aquabid.com is a place you can order from breeders).

I don't know much about the live place questions. I have silk and plastic (fin safe) plants in my tanks. One day I will try it out... 

Taking care of bettas is a very addictive hobby... (I have 13 males and 7 females :shock


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

**plant not place!


----------



## znikkisan (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks so much! Nearest Petco is 40 miles away, but they have the betta fish available online! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I wouldn't order from Petco online... you cannot pick your fish so you're pretty much stuck with whatever they send. 
Check AquaBid.com for fishes within the US (you'll see little US flags nest to the auction name) if you don't want to spend money on a fish from overseas. 
As for tanks... Walmart has a $25 5galon tank kit called Hawkeye. You can check it out online. They also have the 10galon kit in store for around $30, you won't see that one online only the 5gal.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Keep looking at a pet store. Also, 2-3 gallons are good for a tank.


----------



## znikkisan (Feb 9, 2011)

the 5 gallon tank I ordered is already on the way. I got it off of ebay for $1.50. 

I am looking at aquabid right now, and a breeder from the forum PM'd me, so I am looking at that too. I am going up to the city that the Petco is in this weekend to visit family this weekend, and will probably take a look at their fish, too.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## znikkisan (Feb 9, 2011)

What is the shipping cost for Aquabid?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Shipping depends on what the breeder offers and where you're buying from... if in the US, tipically it'll run you form $10-$40 depending on the service the breeder is offering. Some breeders will leave it up to you to choose but some will only ship Express. Check the auction, it should have shipping info. 
From overseas, it's more because you have to pay the breeder and then the transhipper who takes care of all the leagalities that involve importing fish.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Here are my two FAV sellers on AquaBid:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&M1247m

And:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&84elmo2001

They are a husband & wife team, are in the U.S.A. and pack their fish VERY well. I have never been anything less than happy with the transactions I have had with them.  Oh - BTW, their shipping is only $18.00!!!!  72 hour heat pack included at no extra charge.

Here is one that I think is AWESOME:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1298185723


----------



## znikkisan (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I found a beautiful delta (white tipped fins, with red and light blue! pictures soon!) and am cycling the tank right now. He has some nice fake plants, but I got some real plants that will hopefully grow soon (got the bulbs), and plenty of places to hide. He has a filter and a heater, too. Already looking into getting another betta


----------

